# Checkpoint Aberdeen-Closed



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Well it has hit Checkpoint Aberdeen,they closed there doors this week

Wonder what they will do with all old stock


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

That's a surprise, hadn't heard any rumblings of them being in trouble


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

cotter said:


> That's a surprise, hadn't heard any rumblings of them being in trouble


To be fair its not something you like to boast about mate, still sad to see a business go down.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Eh up Griz Where have You been ???


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> To be fair its not something you like to boast about mate, still sad to see a business go down.


Welcome back!!!....:wave:



ChuckH said:


> Eh up Griz Where have You been ???


Dont ask Chuck!!!!....:lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Isn't it to build flats? That's what i was told ages ago - no idea if there was any truth in it though.


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Clark @ PB said:


> Isn't it to build flats? That's what i was told ages ago - no idea if there was any truth in it though.


Prob be turned into flats or a polish hairdresser

They say they ain't been doing to good for a while,not surprised to be fair,it was one of the worst locations for a car related shop

Its all down to the Internet these days i guess


----------



## -Aid- (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh well glad I didn't order my alloys now... Shame really as top serivice and great guys


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah it's a shame, good guys in there. As has been mentioned tho, a wee garage spot to park in that was usually full, then you have to hunt for ages to get a spot next too it. I guess tho that's not the real problem, just that people arnt spending a fortune on high end goods during this time period, or as has been said, internetting their way to a bargain.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I'm pretty sure Checkpoint was owned by Kenny Gibson, brother of George Gibson who owned Driver's in Glasgow. Driver's went into liquidation earlier this year and the stock went to auction.

It's a sad day when shops offering quailty goods and a quality sevice can no longer make a decent living due to 'internet prices'. 

Alan W


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Couldnt compete with internet prices as they were. Shame as they have been on the go since about 77/78. Got/had a Mini cylinder head I wanted on display....had had it for decades! :lol:


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Sad to here this, I remember buying a Clarion radio back in 83 from them


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Shame as I'ts a place people speak well off. I used to get my tyres from there as they were very well priced.


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Alan W said:


> I'm pretty sure Checkpoint was owned by Kenny Gibson, brother of George Gibson who owned Driver's in Glasgow. Driver's went into liquidation earlier this year and the stock went to auction.
> 
> It's a sad day when shops offering quailty goods and a quality sevice can no longer make a decent living due to 'internet prices'.
> 
> Alan W


Yes it was Alan Gibson
Great guy and very helpfull


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Didn't someone buy drivers over though back then?

Shame about the Aberdeen company, hate seeing older companies go under with modern day spending habits.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

gally said:


> Didn't someone buy drivers over though back then?
> 
> Shame about the Aberdeen company, hate seeing older companies go under with modern day spending habits.


Whilst I agree totaly. The net is with Us and here to stay .And prices are just so much better. Just this week I bought a 5 litre container of Yamalube Marine oil for My Jetski for just under 40 quid delivered to the door. Now I could have driven nearly 50 miles each way to collect it from My nearest Yamaha Dealer. But They have it on the shelves for 46 quid !!

Most of the Clever traders are selling on the net as well as out of the Shop door or sadly not doing to well ......


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

mkv said:


> Welcome back!!!....:wave:
> 
> Dont ask Chuck!!!!....:lol:


I gotta ask now havent I ????? C Mon Big fella whats been occurin ???


----------



## daves2rs (May 7, 2007)

I always laughed how they advertised radar detectors on the front window with a picture of a police car next to it.

Still not good to hear a business go under but its hard times and they have suffered for whatever reasons.


----------



## -Aid- (Nov 28, 2009)

Well found out today that checkpoint has been bought over by a supermarket cant wait too see the parking for this ...


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Sainsburys


----------



## -Aid- (Nov 28, 2009)

Parking and traffic will be shocking lol


----------

